# [HARDWARE] Instalacion laptop Dell XPS L502x

## koyo

A todos un cordial saludo.

Me embarque en la aventura de instalar y configurar Gentoo en un laptop que me han asignado en mi empresa, todo a ido de maravilla hasta el momento de configurar el sistema gráfico. El hardware gráfico de mi sistema lo presento a continuación:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)

```

en el archivo /etc/mke.conf he configurado lo siguiente:

```
## DEVICES ##

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev void"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel
```

las variables USE habilitadas para el xorg-server son:

Al momento de ejecutar startx o iniciar KDM el log del sistema me reporta "no screens found", para tratar de corregirlo trate de generar un archivo de configuración (xorg.conf) pero el resultado fue el mismo. Utilizando el liveCD de Sabayon 8 (el cual he utilizado para el proceso de instalación) el sistema grafiico funciona muy bien, he pensado ¿Es posible obtener la configuración que utiliza el LiveCD para hacer funcionar el sistema gráfico o utilizar las herramientas de configuración?

De antemano muchísimas gracias a todos por su ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

Tendrás que instalar nvidia-drivers y ejecutar nvidia-xconfig.

----------

## Latinvs

Como te dice Estaban, instalar el controlador oficial de Nvidia y ejecutar nvidia-xconfig debería bastar; nvidia-xconfig te generará un Xorg.conf ya configurado para funcionar con la tarjeta gráfica.

Y del make.conf puedes quitar la referencia a Intel y agregar VESA por si te falla la carga del controlador de Nvidia:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"
```

El controlador VESA te permitirá tirar con un controlador VGA básico, sin aceleración ni nada, sólo como emergencia, en caso de fallo con el de Nvidia. Tendrás que configurar el xorg.conf que te genere nvidia-xconfig e incluír la opción "vesa", auqnue inclúyela comentada y sólo descoméntala y comenta la de Nvidia si la cosa va mal y necesitas usar el controlador VESA.

En mi xorg,conf tengo esa sección de esta manera, evidentemene en el tuyo el nombre que deberá a parecer será el de tu tarjeta:

```

Section "Device"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Identifier     "Device0"

#    Driver         "vesa"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600M GT"

EndSection

```

----------

